# Craftsman Tool Rest Source



## dbnewton (Feb 10, 2019)

I'm not sure if this belongs in the tool forum or here as it relates to lathe parts. So I started here.

I have a 15" Craftsman lathe (315 217150) and I need some tool rests. I need a straight 12" and some curved bowl turning rests.

It turns out craftsman used a 7/8" diameter shaft for their tool rests and that is not so common. I wasted a lot of time online trying to find tool rests that will fit in the base with little success. Anyone know a decent source for tool rests with 7/8" shaft?

Alternatively I could conceivably replace the tool rest base with one that has 1" or 5/8" dia post. But finding one that I can confirm fits the rails has been also a struggle. Anyone know a source for a tool rest base that fits but has more common diameter post hole?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

If you can increase the bore from 7/8" to 1" that means a 1/16" increase all around the bore. It may be cheaper and more practical to have your tool rest rebored if you can't find any 7/8" bore rests that fit yours. 
There are both bore sizes on Ebay:








1" bore wood lathe tool rest: Search Result | eBay


Buy and sell electronics, cars, fashion apparel, collectibles, sporting goods, digital cameras, baby items, coupons, and everything else on eBay, the world's online marketplace



www.ebay.com













Craftsman Wood Lathe Banjo (Tool Rest Holder) and Tool Rests with 7/8" Post | eBay


1EA banjo (tool rest holder ), Craftsman OEM # 756222. 1EA 12" ruled tool rest, Craftsman OEM # 756221-113. 3. 1EA 12" tool rest, Craftsman OEM #167700.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

If you now a welder they can make exactly what you want. I had someone do that for me. Might even have some scrap and do it free for you.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

There is a guy named Rick Herrell on penturners.org who makes custom lathe parts and jigs. That includes very popular tool rests, which you can order with the desired post diameter and length. He makes the non-cylindrical posts for Shopsmith, too. He makes both round top and flat top tool rests. Many people buy multiples of different types and lengths. I am not sure if he makes curved rests for bowls, but check his stuff out or ask.

Rick works out of his own shop, and his approach to customers and selling is non-standard (no web site, etc.). Rick has a stellar reputation for quality work at a reasonable price among the large membership at Penturners.org. I have not needed anything he sells, but he would be my first choice for a replacement tool rest.

Start Here, and search:
https://www.penturners.org/threads/custom-made-penturning-tools-accessories.92501/

This may be a better search ...
https://www.penturners.org/search/59731/?q="tool+rest"&t=post&c[thread]=92501&o=relevance

Main Area:
https://www.penturners.org/forums/ricks-custom-tools.349/

Good luck!

P.S. A few years ago, I bought replacement 6 inch and 10 inch tool rests at Rockler, the kind with the thin round stainless steel rod across the top. (Sorry, but they won't fit your lathe.) If I had known about Rick back then, I would have bought hist tool rests instead.


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

I am not a turner, nor do I want to be sucked into that vortex. Please be gentle with me. 

As I see it, all you need is some 7/8 rod and angle iron. Weld the angle iron to the rod and you have an ugly but functional tool rest.

Oh, BTW - What you are encountering is the "Sears Way". As in "You ain't going to buy it from anyone else." All parts are non standard sizes but functional. Of course now that Sears has died or is in it's death throes we are all screwed.


----------



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

NoThankyou said:


> As I see it, all you need is some 7/8 rod and angle iron. Weld the angle iron to the rod and you have an ugly but functional tool rest.


That is the point I was trying to get across and actually you just need the Rod. It makes a better rest than flat stock for most uses. Lots of guys that weld. Everyone probably knows someone that welds. Just ask around this is a butt simple thing to make.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

As has been said it is not that hard to make a rest if you have access to a welder, another alternative would be to have a reducer made from 7/8' down to 5/8" so you can buy different stock rests for it. Lots of them available online at reasonable prices.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

i made my deep bowl tool rest, easy peasy


----------

